# need to make a good watermark for my pics



## B15Chris (Feb 8, 2012)

I just bought the corel paint shop pro x4 today so i started working on the program and I want to get a good watermark for my pics I have a watermark that I have in mind but I wanna get rid of the white background much help would be appreciated here is the pic with the watermark




001-10 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Feb 8, 2012)

huge framed ones are best if you want to distract people from seeing whats in the photo, and they're most professional looking.


----------



## Bossy (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm not familiar with coral at all. But if you can make one with a transparent background, it'll stay transparent if you save it as a png. You also might be able to make a stamp, or just add the text.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Feb 8, 2012)

hmmmm............................


----------



## Bossy (Feb 8, 2012)

Shame that pole is going through the engine hood.


----------



## B15Chris (Feb 9, 2012)

heres some I did from an event I attended tonight




029 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




032 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




041 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr





051 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr




057 by ChrisO'Neal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm going to keep this short and sweet... 

List of of things to improve in order of importance

1. Exposure
2. Composition
3. Crop Sizes (they're strange)
4. Watermark


----------



## rokvi (Feb 9, 2012)

# 2 from the event is Awesome! perfect timing...


----------



## printsnpaints (Feb 19, 2012)

The watermarks need to be positioned better. As they are now, they can easily be cropped from the picture by anyone who wants to use your picture as their own. Try adding a copyright symbol for emphasis too.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 19, 2012)

rokvi said:


> # 2 from the event is Awesome! perfect timing...



You really shouldn't say that.. he may not realize you are in jest!


----------

